# "CMOS settings wrong" & "CMOS memory size wrong" messages



## ja5on (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi, When I switched on my computer I got a message saying "CMOS settings wrong" & CMOS memory size wrong" I pressed F1 and changed the clock ( it was saying october 16, 2001 ) and now things appear to be okay. What happened to change the settings and memory size? How can I fix this? Thanks a lot.

Jason


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Could be that your BIOS battery is dying. Just get a replacement - they are around 2-3$.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Could also be a bad +5vsb line on your power supply...

MD


----------



## ja5on (Feb 8, 2005)

I've turned off my pc and turned it back on and it worked fine now so.....I dunno, divine reparation maybe? How do I check my +5vsb line and what the heck is it? Thanks


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Its probably not your problem, especially if it only happened once and its happening anymore.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suspect the battery, especially if it hasn't been changed for at least several years. If it's the battery, you'll soon have the problem again.


----------



## ja5on (Feb 8, 2005)

The computer is 3 years old, arent these CMOS batteries supposed to last 10? If I do change the battery is there any precautions I should take? Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, three-four years is actually about normal. When you remove the battery, just be careful not to bend the tab in the process, only lift it enough to slip the battery out. If you bend it too far, they're sometimes, pretty difficult to fix so they'll grip the battery again. Obviously, the normal static prevention precautions for doing anything inside the computer...


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Depends on the quality of the battery too...not all components are craeted equal...

Sort of like the tires you get on a new car:

Prerequisite for OEM tires:
#1 Cheap
#2 Round 
#3 Black
#4 If in doubt see #1

:grin: 

MD

PS..I worked at a car dealership...the above is QFT!


----------



## ja5on (Feb 8, 2005)

It's been a couple of days now and I havent had that message again so I dunno. I'll just wait and see. What's the worst case scenario if I don't change the battery?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

if you don't change the battery, the worst thing is that it will do that _every time_ you turn the machine on.


----------



## corycallum (Oct 27, 2010)

hi, im ssorry but ur all wrong..

when this comes up...
you press f1 on the keyboard and change the date and time 
then exit and save
it will then direct you to os system
leaver you pc on for about 1 hour 30 min...with out doing anything

now after that hopefully it should work all the time

the reason you computer was doing this..cus you battery was very low as its been of for a while... leaving it on for hour and half will charge the battery..

any thing else ask me a question im here to help
many thanks:normal:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The battery does NOT charge.


----------

